# change channels before starting to record



## JonDoran (Jan 1, 2006)

This has been getting on my nerves for a while. I don't like seeing the previous channel, the channel change, and the cable box's flip bar at the start of each recording.

Ideally I would like to select the delay between the channel change and the start of the recording.

On a related note: if my TiVo is on channel 4, and I have a program scheduled to be recorded on channel 4, we really don't need another channel change. Just check to see what the current channel is before changing it.

These are pretty minor changes, but would be welcomed.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

The TiVo can't check to see what the current channel is. Even if the TiVo is on channel 4, the cable box may have been controlled by a user, reset, etc. The only way to be safe is to send the channel before each recording.


----------



## JonDoran (Jan 1, 2006)

Fair enough. If the recording started a couple of seconds after the channel "change" the extraneous channel change would be a minor annoyance.

I'm just a little frustrated that I cannot pretune a channel and avoid the recorded channel change. My Motorola CDT 2500 cable box isn't helping since it puts its flip bar up for several minutes after a channel change (despite being set for 2sec).


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

My SA STB has a setting where I can disable the channel banner. I haven't though so that I can see the channel the TiVo entered if there's ever a problem.


----------



## jedinc (Aug 28, 2005)

I have been using the overlap to figure out what is happening when I get "Channel Not Available". The overlap lets me see what channel number actually got sent to the recorder. Usually happens on the "local" channels & the "9" gets messed up. As in "961" coming out "61".


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

agreed- change the channel wait a bit then record- I moved from sd and HD directivos to an S3 and S2's - the channel change being recorded at the beginning of all the s2 recordings is an annoyance. A minor one but an annoyance non-the-less


----------

